# Vintage Giroxa Divers Watch



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone a idea how much a vintage Giroxa Shell Star divers watch is worth, it has a orange dial (like a Doxa), stainless steel case (44mm). The movement is a 25 jewelled ETA 2452 with date waterprooof 20 ATM (200 meters) its in perfect working order but i am going to have it cleaned and oiled and new rubber strap put on it.

Could anyone tell me how to put pictures up on here as i have forgotten. Thanks.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Firts you take your photo Digital camera, then put those in your computer,Then go to a web site like photo bucket transfer those to that site,from there you can post to a forum long process.The site Photobucket mite show you how?


----------

